# MiniGoatsRule's Journal Of... Stuff



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 30, 2019)

I saw that everybody else had a journal so... Baboom. I probably won't ever use this thing, but... I have it. That's done. Baboom.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 30, 2019)

Congratulations!  Welcome to BYH!  You will find that there are a lot of folks here on the forum who have goats, sheep, chickens, ducks, alpacas, cows, and all kinds of other farm animals.  And they know quite a lot and are willing to help.

As for not using your journal, you can start by telling everyone a bit about yourself and your animals, your place.  And pictures!  We folks here on BYH love pictures!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Jul 30, 2019)

I did in my intro (done a few weeks ago, after 2 months of BYH), but... Couldn't hurt to do it again! 

My dad has an equestrian center in Southwestern Montana, where we keep Bugs and Squirt, our mini horses, Snickerdoodle and Jimmy, our mini goats (as shown in profile picture), our flock of 10 hens (no 2 are the same breed), and 3 barn cats, Frisky, Cowboy, and Blueberry. 
He also has a 16 acre (I think?) area where we keep our 11 cattle (Highlanders, and a Dexter, and some crosses). 

At my dad's house (he split up with my mom, and my mom is remarried), we have a black Labrador named Gunner, a leopard gecko named Squirmy, a chinchilla named Pedro and a rabbit named Jumping Jack. 

I am rehoming the last 2 to my school as class pets. Jumping Jack will be going to an art teacher and Pedro will be going to an ELA teacher. Hopefully it will work out! 

At my mom's house, we have a cat named Tiggy. We are looking into getting 2 dogs there. If anybody knows of a site like this for dogs, tell me in my thread "ISO: MWD" please. I could use it for the adoptions.

I talk a lot. Makes people want to . I don't freaking care. BABOOM.

I volunteer at a pet resort, but not our local animal shelter. I wanted to work with dogs. I can't until I'm 16 at the shelter. So that sucked. But... I'm the only other employee at the pet resort.

I am one of the few kids at school who HATES pop music and likes country music. I'm so weird, I'm actually legitimately popular. I already have a girlfriend at 11 years old. 

I am OBSESSED with BYH. I was obsessed with BYC but when I was wanting to do Therapy Animals with my pets, I read a thread in there saying that somebody's goat was sick and they needed a website like BYC for goats. So they found. BYH, and so did I. Whoever made that thread, if you are reading, hi! I hope your goat is better.

I am a cartoonist. Kind of. I am known schoolwide for my animated art. Here's one: Paper and pen art based off of napkin and marker art.



I have another one, really funny. I tried to put a brand in it but did a bad job. We are not at home at the moment so I will get a pic later. If you have good ideas for a drawing (animals, preferably), tell me!

I like trail rides. Tell me what your favorite riding style is!

I wish there were more Emojis for BYH. We need goats and horses, that's what people usually use BYH for (the animals, not the emojis). 

I wish people were more responsible with animal ownership. I am sure most BYHers are responsible, though.

Do the creators of BYH read these?

Y'know, I might actually use this more. Thanks for reading!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2019)

Life is full of "journeys and adventures" and as with any endeavor there is a bunch to experience and learn....there will be some not so good times, but there will be a ton of Great ones as well.....One suggestion that I would give to ya, is to do some serious research on the animals that ya wish to keep and work with.....for within every species there are many differences within the differnt breeds of a species....some are fairly hardy and are good for novices to practice and learn with....without any major cautions that could be a problem for another sensitive breed of the same species....in all species of different animals there will be breeds that have characteristics differences of others of the same species....some require special diets and others that are fine with a normal diet....some are more suseptable to parasites, while others are resistant to them.....also, some require more territory than others.....all these factors can/will play a major role in just how enjoyable it can/will be for ya....since ya have animals that ya can learn as to what needs to be monitored will be a tremendous help in forming your preferences for certain breeds over another.....in doing a good amount of research and talking to others that are raising the animals, ya will be much better prepared to allow yourself the best opportunity to make a great choice for yourself to be successful with and will be much more enjoyable, even if ya have an unfortunate occurrence, it will be more readily accetable....especially, if an illness strikes.....but, we all experience those times....even if one has kept them for many yrs.....before ya do get animals, just make sure ya understand their needs and that ya are willing to follow through with the requirements they need.....easy keepers are much more likely to increase your confidence and after ya learn and experience the day to day care, then ya can get a little more sensitive breeds to increase the level of care and requirements that are needed and that need closer monitoring.....it is always best to have a few mentors tbat can assist ya.....and some of the advice given here by others will aide ya thru the process and is meant to help ya....not to condemn or humiliate ya in anyway....the overall concern will be for your animals, and not to hurt your feelings.....we all are here to belp in anyway we can....but, even if there are losses, ya have to learn from that, so ya can improve yourself as an animal owner.....


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi!
Just saw that you started this thread.
I agree with everything that @CntryBoy777  said....good stuff there!

And my favorite riding style is English...I did show-jumping for a few years until a riding accident ended that. 
Now I go trail riding every now and then but I want a horse of my own at some point


----------



## Baymule (Aug 1, 2019)

My style of riding is Western Schlump. I schlump around for my own enjoyment.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for letting me know about that riding style stuff! Glad to hear it all.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 2, 2019)

What is your favorite riding style?


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't know if I said it in the intro, but trail rides all day.


----------

